# Повелительное наклонение глаголов движения



## alibabushka

Здравствуйте! Я знаю, что нарушаю правила, спрашивая о нескольких глаголах одновременно в одном топике, но поскольку они принадлежат к одной группе глаголов движения, может быть вы, уважаемые модераторы, пропустите мой вопрос?

Сейчас я работаю над глаголами движения. Моего чувства языка мне не хватает, поэтому прошу вашей помощи.

Глаголы передвижения на транспорте могут использовать как несовершенную форму в повелительном наклонении так и совершенную форму: Отъезжай - Отъедь и тд

Но, как я сейчас понимаю, глаголы типа уехать/уезжать, въехать/въезжать, выехать / выезжать в повелительном наклонении используют только несовершенную форму: уезжайте! - не уезжайте! и тд 

Получается, мы не используем в русском языке форму УЕДЬТЕ?
Форма ВЪЕДЬ(ТЕ) у меня вызывает ассоциацию с Вьедь ему по морде, а не с ситуацией передвижения на транспорте. 
Формы Выедь(те) не существует?

И если выбирать между Подойди! и Подходи! в обычной речи мы чаще используем Подойди! тогда как Подходи используется в ситуации описания процесса (подходи медленно или подходите по очереди). 

Верно это или неверно? 

Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

Все верно, за исключением того, что форма отъедь тоже не нормативна, равно как и все такие формы глагола ехать с другими приставками.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Форма "едь!" нормативна?


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Форма "едь!" нормативна?



Нет.


----------



## cheburashka Gena

Кто-то писал, что правильная форма - это "поезжай". Недавно смотрел видео на ютубе. Кадры снятые видеорегистратором внутри салона автомобиля. Экстремальная ситуация, связанная с дтп. И пассажир на переднем сиденье кричит водителю: "Едь! Едь! Едь! Газуй! Газуй!" Получается он должен был сказать что-то вроде этого: "Поезжай, поезжай, голубчик. Нажми посильнее на педаль акселератора".


----------



## Fortunio

"Едь! Едь! Едь! Газуй! Газуй!"  

Это вам еще повезло! Я постоянно слышу от водителей "Ехай!" и "Ездию".

 А говорить в таких случаях все-же лучше: "Поезжай! Вперед! Не тормози! Не стой! Что  стоишь? Жми!" и, конечно же (обратите внимание): "Поехали!" (то есть, как будто прошедшее время, а на самом деле форма повелительно наклонения),  ну и много разных других слов в зависимости от фантазии и словарного запаса.
Вместо уродливых "Уедьте (Вьедьте)" - Вам надо уехать  (въехать)  и тому подобные заменители.
А вопрос Ваш очень хорош!


----------



## Maroseika

cheburashka Gena said:


> Кто-то писал, что правильная форма - это "поезжай". Недавно смотрел видео на ютубе. Кадры снятые видеорегистратором внутри салона автомобиля. Экстремальная ситуация, связанная с дтп. И пассажир на переднем сиденье кричит водителю: "Едь! Едь! Едь! Газуй! Газуй!" Получается он должен был сказать что-то вроде этого: "Поезжай, поезжай, голубчик. Нажми посильнее на педаль акселератора".



Герой ютьюба никому ничего не должен и вправе говорить, как ему вздумается, в том числе и на не нормативном языке. Мне это "едь" тут вообще кажется излишним, но понятно, что в стрессовые моменты не до стиля.


----------



## Fortunio

Вспомнилось еще одно слово, которое раньше господа говорили кучеру: "Трогай!"
Но его, наверное, уже все забыли...


----------



## alibabushka

Спасибо огромное! То есть получается приставочные глаголы с основой на ехать не используют совершенную форму для повелительного наклонения вообще? 

А приставочные глаголы с основой на идти используют обе, только несовершенная форма (приходи, уходи) более нейтральная, приглашение совершить действие или aimed at the process, а совершенная форма - приказ, aimed at the result.

Верно?

И еще раз спасибо. Повторюсь, тема для меня новая, никогда с ней так серьезно не сталкивалась. Как всегда буду благодарна, если ткнете меня в определенные ссылки для самообразования.


----------



## Maroseika

alibabushka said:


> То есть получается приставочные глаголы с основой на ехать не используют совершенную форму для повелительного наклонения вообще?


Да, вместо нее используется соответствующая форма приставочных образований глагола езжать.




> А приставочные глаголы с основой на идти используют обе, только несовершенная форма (приходи, уходи) более нейтральная, приглашение совершить действие или aimed at the process, а совершенная форма - приказ, aimed at the result.Верно?


Разве это не свойственно в той или иной мере и другим глаголам? Дай - давай, стукни - стучи, заткнись - затыкайся.


----------



## alibabushka

Maroseika said:


> Да, вместо нее используется соответствующая форма приставочных образований глагола езжать.
> 
> 
> 
> Разве это не свойственно в той или иной мере и другим глаголам? Дай - давай, стукни - стучи, заткнись - затыкайся.



Спасибо! Я просто уточняла, чтобы не запутаться


----------



## mask-13

Мне кажется, формы едь, уедь, въедь, выедь возможны и нормативны в составе вот такой конструкции:

Уедь я на день позже, я застал бы землетрясение.
Въедь я не ему в бампер, а в остановку, погибла бы куча людей.
Выедь я задом, я бы и не заметил этот камень.
Едь я на лошади, я бы там проехал.

Заметьте, что во всех этих конструкциях нельзя заменить формы глагола "ехать" на формы глагола "езжать".
Это определенно не императив, при всей морфологической схожести, а какая-то особенная форма, близкая по смыслу к субъюнктиву. В отличие от имератива _это_ не согласовывается по лицам и числам с подлежащим.


----------



## Maroseika

mask-13 said:


> Мне кажется, формы едь, уедь, въедь, выедь возможны и нормативны в составе вот такой конструкции:
> 
> Это определенно не императив, при всей морфологической схожести, а какая-то особенная форма, близкая по смыслу к субъюнктиву. В отличие от имератива _это_ не согласовывается по лицам и числам с подлежащим.



Эти формы ненормативны во всех случаях, поэтому ненормативны и приведенные вами примеры. Это не значит, что так нельзя говорить, просто это будет ненормативный язык. Если же вы хотите оставаться в рамках нормативного языка, придется перефразировать, например:

Уехал бы я на день позже...
Въехал бы я ему не в бампер...
Ехал бы я на лошади... Будь я на лошади...
Выезжай я задом...

Или еще как-нибудь. К счастью, наш язык чрезвычайно гибок.



> Заметьте, что во всех этих конструкциях нельзя заменить формы глагола "ехать" на формы глагола "езжать".


Невозможность употребления глагола победить в первом лице в будущем времени не делает ведь форму победю нормативной?


----------



## mask-13

"Победю" вызывает у меня отторжение, а "едь" - нет. Я, правда, носитель не московского диалекта, а северо-западного, у меня и "поребрик" не вызывает чувства ненормативности.


----------



## alibabushka

Я очень вам благодарна за дискуссию. Для меня важно знать и "правило" и возможные варианты в разговорной речи, потому что когда пытаешься разобраться и много-много раз прокручиваешь в голове одно и то же, теряется смысл и уже точно не знаешь, а сама бы употребила данные формы или нет.


----------



## Maroseika

mask-13 said:


> "Победю" вызывает у меня отторжение, а "едь" - нет. Я, правда, носитель не московского диалекта, а северо-западного, у меня и "поребрик" не вызывает чувства ненормативности.


Поребрик - нормативное слово, присутствующее в словарях. Едь (ехай, ложить, покласть, двухтыщпятый и т.п.) - ненормативные формы, распространенные во всем языке, а не особенности какого-то говора.


----------



## Maroseika

alibabushka said:


> Я очень вам благодарна за дискуссию. Для меня важно знать и "правило" и возможные варианты в разговорной речи, потому что когда пытаешься разобраться и много-много раз прокручиваешь в голове одно и то же, теряется смысл и уже точно не знаешь, а сама бы употребила данные формы или нет.



Можно просто заглянуть в словарь или обратиться к справке.


----------



## mask-13

В моем говоре "едь" не стоит в одном ряду со словами "ехай", "ложить", "покласть", "двухтыщпятый", "бордюр". Все перечисленное мне режет слух, а "едь" - нет.


----------



## Maroseika

mask-13 said:


> В моем говоре "едь" не стоит в одном ряду со словами "ехай", "ложить", "покласть", "двухтыщпятый", "бордюр". Все перечисленное мне режет слух, а "едь" - нет.


Говор не определяется критерием режет / не режет чей-либо слух. Различия между говорами в основном заключаются в фонетике, по словарю же русский язык на говоры не делится. Существует, конечно, немало местных словечек, однако их не настолько много, чтобы на этом основании выделять говоры. 
В частности, "едь"мне приходилось слышать от жителей самых разных областей, так что особенностью Северо-Запада оно точно не является. Это ненормативное просторечие, свойственное стилю и среде, но не региону.


----------



## alibabushka

А есть какой-нибудь хороший и серьезный словарь в интернете? Про справку я забыла.


----------



## Maroseika

alibabushka said:


> А есть какой-нибудь хороший и серьезный словарь в интернете? Про справку я забыла.



Конечно, есть - Лопатина и Кузнецова. Ссылка та же.


----------



## alibabushka

А в просторечии какие формы повелительного наклонения глаголов  движения совершенного вида распространены? Просто очень любопытно. "Ехай" я никогда не слышала, но формы "едь!", "заедь (ко мне, пожалуйста, когда у тебя появится минутка)!", "Отдъедь (на полметра, я припаркуюсь)," "Подъедь (поближе к бордюру)" сама бы я сказала, но я только сейчас начала узнавать, что многое из того, как я говорю, является просторечными формами  Я понимаю, что лучше перефразировать с "тебе надо (отъехать, подъехать и тд)", но мой вопрос, какие просторечные формы для вас более или менее звучат знакомо. Спасибо!


----------



## alibabushka

Maroseika said:


> Конечно, есть - Лопатина и Кузнецова. Ссылка та же.



Спасибо!


----------



## Maroseika

alibabushka said:


> А в просторечии какие формы повелительного наклонения глаголов  движения совершенного вида распространены?  !



Распространены, конечно, все названные вами формы, но чисто субъективно ехай, отъехай кажутся более просторечными, чем отъедь, приедь и т.п.



> Я понимаю, что лучше перефразировать с "тебе надо (отъехать, подъехать и тд)"



Думаю, что семантически правильнее будет заменить просторечные формы на отъезжай, подъезжай и т.п. "Тебе надо отъехать" звучит намного более настоятельно.


----------



## alibabushka

Спасибо еще раз!


----------



## alibabushka

Возвращаясь к этой теме.

Как я выяснила для себя глаголы совершенного вида типа ехать, приехать не должны употребляться в повелительном наклонении.

А как в случае с отрицательной формой императива? Такое же строгое правило и предложения, которые я привела ниже, будут считаться неправильными?

Смотри, не вьедь в столб!

Когда будешь ехать по набережной, то кафе будет справа. Не проедь его!


----------



## mask-13

Приглашаю всех участников дискуссии ознакомиться со статистикой форм глаголов ехать и ездить в русском языке. Для сравнения часть аналогичной статистики по украинскому языку.




*Русский язык (база Яндекса *)**Украинский язык (база Яндекса**)**Слово**Кол-во (шт.)**Комментарий**Слово**Кол-во (шт.)**Комментарий*инфинитивехать15 000 000їхати490000инфинитивездить11 000 000їздити334000императиведь253 000їдь33000императивезжай489 000їзжай606императив, орф. ош.ежжай6 000їжжай115императивехай66 000їхай167императивезди212 000їзді0сущ. їзді "езде"императивездий63 000їздій0императив, орф. ош.ездей4 000їздей0инфинитивпоехать9 000 000поїхати262000инфинитивпоездитьимперативпоедь37 000поїдь6000императивпоезжай281 000императив, орф. ош.поежжай532императивпоехай1 000императивпоезди36 000императивпоездий8 000императив, орф. ош.поездей2 000инфинитивприехать7 000 000императивприедь73 000императивприезжай1 000 000императивприехай3 000-приезди0(423) опечатки (сущ. приезд, приезде, приезду) -приездий0только опечатки (приезжий)-приездей0только опечатки (приезжей)

инфинитиввъехать633 000императиввъедь3 000императиввъезжай26 000императиввъехай374-въезди0(700) опечатки (сущ. въезде)-въездий0опечатки (съездий)-въездей1сущ. мн. ч. род. п. аналогичное нормативному въездов, не опечатка
инфинитивсъехать364 000императивсъедь5 000императивсъезжай21 000императивсъехай247императивсъезди132 000императивсъездий28 000императив, орф. ош.съездей2 0001 л., ед. ч., н.в.еду15 000 000Включая сущ. еда1 л., мн. ч., н.в.едем6 000 0002 л., ед. ч., н.в.едешь2 000 0002 л., ед. ч., н.в., орф. ош.едишь87 0002 л., мн. ч., н.в.едете1 000 0003 л., ед. ч., н.в.едет9 000 0003 л., ед. ч., н.в., орф. ош.едит293 0003 л., мн. ч., н.в.едут5 000 000

 
(***) Данные собирались по запросам типа !"ехать" в Яндексе.


----------



## alibabushka

Супер!!! Спасибо!!!


----------



## Maroseika

Отлично.
А украинцам можно только позавидовать.


----------



## SamSim-18

> А украинцам можно только позавидовать.


В чем?


----------



## Maroseika

SamSim-18 said:


> В чем?


В следовании норме.


----------



## SamSim-18

В следовании украинской норме? Но мне моя русская норма нравится. Я почти все слова использую кроме опечаток. Как хорошо, что в русском так много слов!


----------



## Maroseika

SamSim-18 said:


> В следовании украинской норме? Но мне моя русская норма нравится. Я почти все слова использую кроме опечаток. Как хорошо, что в русском так много слов!



А имею в виду не вашу русскую норму, а просто русскую норму.


----------



## SamSim-18

Maroseika said:


> А имею в виду не вашу русскую норму, а просто русскую норму.


Не позарите просторечию нашему, понеже люблю свой русской природной язык, виршами филосовскими не обык речи красить.


----------

